# Ramps and fiddleheads



## Minky (May 8, 2018)

Yesterday I found some ramps and fiddleheads. Both can be found in oak woods in damp areas. Ramps are like a small onion, they have two bright green leaves and smell strongly of onion. Fiddleheads are immature form of the ostrich fern. Only the heads can be eaten and must be boiled for ten minutes before eating. Please id all plants correctly before eating.


----------



## Minky (May 8, 2018)

A pic of the ramps and fiddleheads.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (May 8, 2018)

mmmm fiddleheads, that takes me back to my childhood in Nova Scotia


----------



## Minky (May 8, 2018)

Yep, boiled them then sauteed them, so good! Going back for more tomorrow.


----------



## tony longshanks (May 9, 2018)

Ferns remind me of centipedes. Isn't that weird?


----------



## coltsfoot (May 14, 2018)

Awesome, it's fiddlehead season here in Maine too. We don't have ostrich where I live but plenty of bracken, which I eat a good amount during its short season. I'm still looking hard trying to find ramps... Thanks for the inspiration! Also always on the hunt for morels...

Another one of my favorites for right now is what we call sasparilla. Like fiddleheads, you eat the shoots before the leaves have unfurled. It's a smaller plant but really nice mixed in with a meal. latin is aralia nudicaulis


----------

